# Newbie, well sort off...



## Faizel Bhamjee (16/3/15)

Sup Peeps, 

So ive been vaping for around 6 Months now and im absolutely loving it. Wife love it even more now that i dont stink like that bad stuff and i can vape in the house rather than go outside. Ive noticed a difference in my health as well. Before Vaping i couldnt last for more than 10min on a soccer pitch and now i can play for 20min ( 5aside) and not be that damaged. Ive also noticed that my sinus is much, much better as well.

So me being me, i always believe in going big or go home. I started off with a normal battery and an aspire mini tank and smoked that for around 4 months, i then wanted more and got myself an ICLEAR tank with an ECIG K100 Battery. Over the past few months ive tried and tested a few different options, even went out and bought a few of those cheap chinese tanks and to be honest didnt cut it, i found myself vaping more and more everyday as i just didnt get the kick i wanted.

Over the weekend i got into contact with @Wesley, we managed to broker a deal and this is what i got: 1 X KANGERTECH AEROTANK GIANT, 1 X KANGERTECH GENITANK, 1 X KANGERTECH AEROTANK MOX, 1 X KANGERTECH AEROTANK V2 AND 1 X KANGERTECHAEROTANK MEGA.

Im now using the Mega coupled with my kecig K100 Battery and also using the mox on my normal std battery. This is now currently the best ive had and im already enjoying it. the quality of the tanks are just awesome. Hopefully ill get the chance to test the other tanks i have once i get bored of the ones im already using.

The vaping community has grown leaps and bounds and its only upwards and onwards from here. In the years to come we should be seeing even more advanced products.

My next aim now is to find good quality juices at the right price.

So thats it from me, im not really good at this but all i can say is that vaping made a huge difference to my life and i would suggest that anyone considering this, you wont be sorry.

So in the pic is my current collection, in the futre this collection will grow. First i want to get rid of the cheap chinese tank i have..lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (16/3/15)

about time you joined! il send you a whatsapp for juices.


----------



## free3dom (16/3/15)

abdul said:


> about time you joined! il send you a whatsapp for juices.



Be sure to include Ambrosia in your recommendation


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> Sup Peeps,
> 
> So ive been vaping for around 6 Months now and im absolutely loving it. Wife love it even more now that i dont stink like that bad stuff and i can vape in the house rather than go outside. Ive noticed a difference in my health as well. Before Vaping i couldnt last for more than 10min on a soccer pitch and now i can play for 20min ( 5aside) and not be that damaged. Ive also noticed that my sinus is much, much better as well.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum.
The iClears have never been very popular here.
The newest from Kangertech are the Subtanks, of which the Subtank Mini seems to be the most popular - gives you the option of a commercial coil or building your own coil.
You might want to consider a regulated device for your tanks, like the iStick 30W (2200 mAh) or the iStick 50W (4400 mAh).
All the best on your vaping and juice seeking journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (16/3/15)

Welcome to the forum.

I have also been vaping for six months today, also six months since my last stinky...

I have started on a Twisp and after about a month got myself a Aerotank mini (twisp battery) and have been using it until about two weeks ago, then I ordered myself a iStick 30W and a Subtank Nano, WOW WOW WOW what a difference is all I can say.....On the 0.6 ohm coil my sweet spot is around 16watts, and battery lasts 18 hours. This setup is really suiting me vaping style and needs perfectly.

I sure hope I will stick to this setup and will not be wanting more in the near future....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

Welcome @Faizel Bhamjee 

Thanks for the detailed intro and congrats on the vaping.

I like the way you described everything - including the benefits to your stamina on the soccer pitch.
Vaping for the win!

Your gear looks great in that photo - looks like a little vaping shop you have 

I think we are all guilty of spending a lot of time, effort and money on the gear with not enough emphasis on the right juice. As your gear improves, it also brings out the imperfections in bad juice!! 

There are several awesome retailers on this forum (check the front page) and they have great juice options - both locally made and imported from overseas. I suggest trying a few from each line - and order sample sizes if you can. It takes time - but when you find a few winners for your taste you will be smiling big time!

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/3/15)

Welcome to the forum @Faizel Bhamjee 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies! Best choice ever!

@Riddle from Heavenly Vapors is also one of the vendors in your area and I'm sure he can assist you wherever possible.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/3/15)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> Sup Peeps,
> 
> So ive been vaping for around 6 Months now and im absolutely loving it. Wife love it even more now that i dont stink like that bad stuff and i can vape in the house rather than go outside. Ive noticed a difference in my health as well. Before Vaping i couldnt last for more than 10min on a soccer pitch and now i can play for 20min ( 5aside) and not be that damaged. Ive also noticed that my sinus is much, much better as well.
> 
> ...



You have such a sick setup bro. 

Roughly, how much did that cost you to purchase? o:


----------



## shabbar (19/3/15)

welcome to the forum @Faizel Bhamjee .... are you hassens son btw ?


----------



## delasuerte (20/3/15)

Hey @Faizel Bhamjee been off it for about 9 months and can play 2 hours of indoor soccer at a time with maybe 2 5min breaks in between, work on your fitness bud with vaping u can enjoy soccer so much more

Reactions: Like 1


----------

